# Clearing a tank of ammonia



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I setup my 12 gallon tank about 5 weeks ago. Unfortunately when setting it up, I followed the advice of the employees at the local fish store and only cycled the tank for 3 days prior to adding in my 4 fish and live plants (sad that you can't rely on fish stores for advice!). I've since learned that a tank should be cycled much longer prior to adding fish!

A week into the cycle process I began testing my water and the ammonia levels were very high. Since then, I have been seeking the advice of the fish pros at PetSmart (who have been very helpful). I've tried doing several water changes, adding more conditioner, etc, but the ammonia levels were still around 1 or 2. All other levels were fine.

Then last week I had my first fatality. PetSmart said that it's possible the frequent 25% water changes might have worked against me, so they suggested to stop and see if things improve in a week. I was advised though that even if the levels improve, there was a good chance the fish might already be poisoned from the ammonia. Well a week later (yesterday) I had my second fatality. I have two fish left, but one is not swimming around that much and may be the next to die. Ammonia levels are still around 2. 

So at this point, I'm not sure what to do. PetSmart said I might need to completely start over by doing a full water change. But then because I would be putting two fish directly back into it, would the tank have a chance to fully cycle?

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, ammonia will be high a week into the cycle. The cycle can take up to six weeks I believe. I'm sorry, maybe your PetSmart is better than most of them, but it is rare that you get a "fish pro" at those chain stores. I don't recommend doing anything to adjust the ammonia other than letting it cycle. What kind of fish are they? Also, it is highly likely that the fish died because they were from the chain store. Guppies are especially prone to this for some reason.


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I agree on the PetSmart comment - most employees I have spoken with weren't too knowledgable, but there are 2 guys there that have been really helpful. Of my two fish that are left, I have a tetra and a glass catfish. All of my fish actually came from a fish store, not a chain, but like I mentioned above the guys working at the fish store really lacked knowledge. I went back in a week after purchasing to ask a question on the glass catfish and he flatout said he didn't know anything about them...but yet had urged me to purchase the week before.

Anyway, so you recommend just leaving the tank as is for now? Do you think the ammonia will just eventually go down on it's own? I obviously don't plan on adding more fish until all levels are back to normal.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I think that is the best thing to do. If your ammonia levels are spiking and going down, just leave it as it is. If they are constantly high, do a few water changes to get them down. It seems that something happened and it didn't cycle right.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

you could also get an established filter from someone and correct the ammonia problem


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You want to watch levels. Ammonia levels that are too high (3+) can stall the cycle and it will never go down. The 100% water change is drastic, but for ridiculously high ammonia (5ppm +) can be the only way to give levels back down to a safe range. You should use a product the "detoxifies" ammonia such as Prime or amquel+ to give the fish a chance of surviving. Cut or stop feeding and if you don't see ammonia drop in a couple days, consider getting something to "seed" the cycle.


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have been trying to avoid putting too many chemicals in, but considering I've had the tank for over a month maybe that might be the next step. I'll stop feeding for a few days, so perhaps with that, along with the fact that there are only two fish, the levels may be reduced. If not, I'll try a product. The ammonia level has been between 1-2 the past month.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You might want to check the ammonia levels in your tap water. Sometimes there is ammonia right from that source. Once a tank is established that's not a huge concern, but it gets there quick in a non established tank.


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for that feedback. I did check it a few weeks ago but it is completely normal.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

The pet store is completely WRONG about the water changes being the problem. The ammonia is poison. You need to be testing your own water and changing it often enough and large enough volume to try to keep it under .25. Adding plants will help, but you are looking at 4 to 6 weeks to cycle a tank. Some fish can survive this and others can't. No fish is safe with ammonia at 1-2PPM.


----------



## socc11girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Fishpunk, it has been a little frustrating because the first 4-5 weeks I was doing water changes 3-4 times a week and the ammonia levels hadn't changed. I also added in more plants and started to add in conditioner (Nutrifin cycle) every few days, and I wasn't seeing any improvements. 

I'm holding off on feeding for a few days. Do you recommend anything else besides that and starting to do water changes again?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

See if you can find an established and healthy! aquarium and borrow a decoration or some filter media to seed the beneficial bacteria growth. You'll need to transport the item submersed in water from the tank it came from.


----------



## aimbdd (Feb 14, 2012)

Glass catfish are bad cycling fish. A little to easy to kill off. They also must be in at least a group of three. Preferably more, or they probably won't eat, and will die.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Apr 18, 2012)

try doing bi-weekly water changes, maybe 25% each time and in my opinion an ammonia remover as the top fin brand might help you until you get your filter running enough time to create beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I suspect her tank has cycled by now.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

lol fish pros and petsmart should never be in the same sentence.


----------

